# does the PE title apply to all engineering?



## mattsffrd (Jul 16, 2009)

I had an interesting question raised to me last night that I didn't know the answer to...somebody asked me "since you have your civil PE license now, does that mean you could theoretically go get an electrical or mechanical engineering job and use your PE there? or does it only count towards civil engineering applications?" and i didn't know the answer...is the PE stamp valid for any type of engineering or just your discipline? the certificate/stamp doesn't specifically say which type of engineer you are, but i would think it would be unethical to be stamping plans pertaining to a subject in which i have very little knowledge.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 16, 2009)

^^ In short, it will depend on the state that you have your license in. Some sates require that you practice in your discipline, others require that you practice in what you are proficient in.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jul 16, 2009)

In CO, the PE is a general one. Meaning that even though I took the civil exam I could *technically* sign any engineering plans (mech, elect, etc). There is only a small section within the state laws that state that an engineer shall "work within their competency." This just means that if I learned how to design a car engine, I could stamp the plans despite having a civil based PE. It also means that there are a few civil engineers who *shouldn't* practice civil engineering...

Other states have discipline specific PE's. Check your state board website for the laws that apply.


----------



## mattsffrd (Jul 16, 2009)

huh, interesting, i'll have to check it out. not that i plan on doing anything else anytime soon, but i'm curious now.


----------



## mattsffrd (Jul 16, 2009)

found this

_Professional Engineers licensed under the Act are expected to practice within their area of competence. The Act makes no specific designations as to the branches of engineering practice for which certificates of licensure are issued. The Board recognizes each accredited branch of engineering for which degrees are offered in Approved Engineering Curricula and issues certificate of licensure to applicants who qualify under provisions of the Act and are in conformity with the rules of the Board._

so apparently we're expected to practice within our discipline but we don't have specific designations


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 17, 2009)

mattsffrd said:


> found this
> _Professional Engineers licensed under the Act are expected to practice within their area of competence. The Act makes no specific designations as to the branches of engineering practice for which certificates of licensure are issued. The Board recognizes each accredited branch of engineering for which degrees are offered in Approved Engineering Curricula and issues certificate of licensure to applicants who qualify under provisions of the Act and are in conformity with the rules of the Board._
> 
> so apparently we're expected to practice within our discipline but we don't have specific designations


I read that to mean you do NOT have to limit your practice to within your discipline because the *law* makes no such designation. The last sentence doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## mattsffrd (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah, from the sounds we can practice whatever type of engineering we want, but we're "expected" to practice in our field of knowledge. and yeah that last sentence is confusing.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 17, 2009)

mattsffrd said:


> yeah, from the sounds we can practice whatever type of engineering we want, but we're "expected" to practice in our field of knowledge. and yeah that last sentence is confusing.


Not to be pedantic, but it's really an important point: it says to "expected to practice within their area of _*competence*_", not knowledge. The risk is you might need to prove your competence and to do so you'd need experience and education. Knowledge is a much easier bar.


----------

